# Family friendly Car ideas



## Idlenorth1 (Jun 3, 2013)

As the thread states, I have finally decided to part company with my cherished RX8 as with an 8 month old it is just not practical anymore 
Looking at the bmw 5 series as a good drive with some power (important) loads of boot space, good on fuel (anything is good on fuel after an 8) and tax is pretty good depending on model
Been looking around and this does seem the best option but has anybody got any other options? 
Please no hybrids, people carrier solutions as I am nowhere near old enough for those!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2013)

whats your budget? and what are the must haves and must not haves...


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Jun 3, 2013)

About Â£10/Â£12k 
Power (for when the baby is not in the car) 5 doors or 4 door saloon, big boot (enough for babies buggy and my electric trolley) and good on fuel 
Decent tax band would be a bonus


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 3, 2013)

2.5 Litre Mk 4 Mondeo Titanium X Sport.

Comes with virtually every toy you need (parking sensors, Sony DAB 6 disc changer, leather trim), they look the absolute business and the 2.5 litre engine should give you enough poke to have a bit of fun. More room than you'll know what to do with (the boot is ridiculous), really comfortable on long journeys too. 

Go for the petrol if you want even more fun, but you will be compromising on economy and tax banding. 

I've had mine nearly two years and I would buy another one tomorrow in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 3, 2013)

The current Mondeo is such an awesome car. I had one for some time earlier in the year and just fell in love with it. Its Huge, room for the whole family, you could have a game of tennis in the boot. All the things that were said above and more. Its only a ford but I did love it!


----------



## Val (Jun 3, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			The current Mondeo is such an awesome car.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't disagree with that at all. I could get 4 sets of clubs and 2 trolleys in my Mondeo


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 3, 2013)

The new one looks like it's even better too. It's an absolutely stunning car:







I'm not looking forward to it's release as I will want one!


----------



## brendy (Jun 3, 2013)

Skoda Octavia VRS PDTDI, facelift came in 2007/08 and has a cavernous boot,, comfort, toys, good performance and economy..
I talked a fellow golfer into a 140bhp Octavia last month (having had one myself for 2 years) after his passat had come to the end of its lease via the co. he tried the hyundai tourer (i30?), insignia and a few others, hadnt even thought about the Skoda, needless to say he went ahead and ordered a new one and loves it albeit it isnt just as sharp as the 170bhp VRS version (mentioned above)


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2013)

535D BMW. done, close the thread.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 3, 2013)

brendy said:



			Skoda Octavia VRS PDTDI, facelift came in 2007/08 and has a cavernous boot,, comfort, toys, good performance and economy..
I talked a fellow golfer into a 140bhp Octavia last month (having had one myself for 2 years) after his passat had come to the end of its lease via the co. he tried the hyundai tourer (i30?), insignia and a few others, hadnt even thought about the Skoda, needless to say he went ahead and ordered a new one and loves it albeit it isnt just as sharp as the 170bhp VRS version (mentioned above)
		
Click to expand...

This would probably be my second option after the Mondeo.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			535D BMW. done, close the thread.
		
Click to expand...

if you can not get a decent enough spec on the above for a the price, buy a 530D and get the ignition remapped for circa Â£500 and you will have the same performance figures too..


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 3, 2013)

Any of these got to be worth a look

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/postcode/cb236bu/radius/1500?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/radius/1500/postcode/cb236bu?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...postcode/cb236bu/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...e/hl-nthcar/dealer/25840/usedcars?logcode=hlp

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/2/postcode/cb236bu/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			535D BMW. done, close the thread.
		
Click to expand...



MPG?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			MPG?
		
Click to expand...

Will average at about high thirties to early 40's, depends on how and where you drive. round town, wont be great, high tewenties, but motorway runs will be mid/high forties so averages out OK. I once managed 12mpg in my 330D! it was on a track day.. LOL


----------



## CMAC (Jun 3, 2013)

Audi A6 S-line


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Will average at about high thirties to early 40's, depends on how and where you drive. round town, wont be great, high tewenties, but motorway runs will be mid/high forties so averages out OK. I once managed 12mpg in my 330D! it was on a track day.. LOL
		
Click to expand...


Impressive!


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you Gents, the mondo is an option but do like the toys of the 5 series. Going to try and look at a couple one evening this week. 
Just seen the latest 1 series coupe though and looks very nice just not sure on size of it


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 3, 2013)

Idlenorth1 said:



			Thank you Gents, the mondo is an option but do like the toys of the 5 series. Going to try and look at a couple one evening this week. 
Just seen the latest 1 series coupe though and looks very nice just not sure on size of it
		
Click to expand...


I grew up with BMWs, only car we had. The same month I had the Mondeo(I did huge millage in it) I had a BMW highly spec`d and all it made me do was want the Mondeo back. It is such an honest car.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2013)

Idlenorth1 said:



			Thank you Gents, the mondo is an option but do like the toys of the 5 series. Going to try and look at a couple one evening this week. 
Just seen the latest 1 series coupe though and looks very nice just not sure on size of it
		
Click to expand...

Dont think you can get a golf bag in the boot without removing your woods. remove it from your list! LOL

Like Alex, i have along history with BMW's, think i have owned about 8 now, currently driving a volvo though.. eugh, too many kids and the X5 is over priced and undersized.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 3, 2013)

I would like a play in the 1 series M but its not a family car really. It also feels like a young mans car.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 3, 2013)

Idlenorth1 said:



			Thank you Gents, the mondo is an option but do like the toys of the 5 series. Going to try and look at a couple one evening this week. 
Just seen the latest 1 series coupe though and looks very nice just not sure on size of it
		
Click to expand...

As Alex said, the 5 series are nice cars, but the Mondeo's are awesome in their own way and unless you're hell bent on their stupid BMW media system thing with built-in sat nav, the toys on the Mondeo (the Titanium X especially) are comparable to that of the BMW.


----------



## gjbike (Jun 3, 2013)

BMW 525D Msport leaves the dagenham dustbin for dead.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 3, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			As Alex said, the 5 series are nice cars, but the Mondeo's are awesome in their own way and unless you're hell bent on their stupid BMW media system thing with built-in sat nav, the toys on the Mondeo (the Titanium X especially) are comparable to that of the BMW.
		
Click to expand...


....easier to setup and use...


Just text my wife to see if I could get the new Mondeo after seeing the above pic...


She laughed and asked for a SLK.....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I would like a play in the 1 series M but its not a family car really. It also feels like a young mans car.
		
Click to expand...

Young Mans? surely is a girls M3, no?

I jest, a mate has one and its an animal, not an every day car though, nor a family wagon either. I am getting rid of my Volvo, I want a 535D estate.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Young Mans? surely is a girls M3, no?

I jest, a mate has one and its an animal, not an every day car though, nor a family wagon either. I am getting rid of my Volvo, I want a 535D estate.
		
Click to expand...


Young salesman is how I see it in my mind. I would love to have a rip, my understanding is they had to tone it down or it would be better than an M3.

BMW do a Touring not an estate...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			BMW do a Touring not an estate... 

Click to expand...

its an estate, and we all know its an estate!! they are just using marketing bull to trick you into thinking touring is less of an old mans car than an estate. i have accepted my fate and will always call it an estate.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			its an estate, and we all know its an estate!! they are just using marketing bull to trick you into thinking touring is less of an old mans car than an estate. i have accepted my fate and will always call it an estate.
		
Click to expand...


You damn Volvo drivers are all the same .... hehehe


----------



## MarkA (Jun 3, 2013)

Why?

The 530d has more than enough power for the real world - Its not just a question of remapping the engine management system to match the output of a 535d you'd need a bigger intercooler too. Then there's the increased insurance costs for a modified car, extra tyre wear and fuel consumption. I know because a drove a 330d for 70,000 miles and it averaged 40mpg driven hard - a mate had a 335d and he struggled to get 30mpg and it wasn't a lot quicker.
There's not many people who can drive sufficiently well to get the full usage of 200 bhp and certainly not legally on the roads.


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rooter said:



			its an estate, and we all know its an estate!! they are just using marketing bull to trick you into thinking touring is less of an old mans car than an estate. i have accepted my fate and will always call it an estate.
		
Click to expand...



call it what you want but I am not getting an estate car. I have 1 baby and we do not intend having anymore so definitely no need. 
Also I cannot go from a RX8 to an estate car


----------



## CMAC (Jun 3, 2013)

Audi A6 S-line..........again:smirk:

Cart bag with all woods attached, electric trolly, battery shoes etc etc all fit easily in the boot............and it looks better than the 5 series


----------



## CMAC (Jun 3, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			The new one looks like it's even better too. It's an absolutely stunning car:







I'm not looking forward to it's release as I will want one!
		
Click to expand...

that nose is straight off the Aston Martin/Jaguar stable- a much improved looking car


----------



## daymond (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got the 2 litre petrol Mondeo titanium automatic. Cannot fault it. It's fast and handles extremely well. It is able to take four adults a baby and all the luggage in the enormous boot ( the luggage that is, not the humans )


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 3, 2013)

I too have the new Mondeo 2.0 diesel Zetec Business edition comes as standard Sat nav, cruise, leds, tinted windows, parking sensors, Bluetooth, decent stereo, electric windscreen etc etc

Done 25k in 11 months and find it a very good car for loads of gear 

Build quality is ok, not quite Honda standard but still acceptable

Mine is metallic black, but the Silver versions look stunning

If they called it something instead of Mondeo they would sell many more

In recent drive tests it came top compared to Passat and Insignia


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jun 3, 2013)

Nissan quasqai, your not a race car driver and the roads are not a race track


----------



## MarkA (Jun 3, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			The new one looks like it's even better too. It's an absolutely stunning car:







I'm not looking forward to it's release as I will want one!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but if you think that is 'stunning' you need to go to Specsavers!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 4, 2013)

MarkA said:



			I'm sorry but if you think that is 'stunning' you need to go to Specsavers!
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own, but easily one of the best looking saloons on the current market.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 4, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			Nissan quasqai, your not a race car driver and the roads are not a race track 

Click to expand...

Qashqai looks decent from the outside but that's where it ends. It's a dreadful car to drive.  I have one.  I Hate it and its going back as soon as I get my man at Arnold Clark to find me a decent Mondeo.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 4, 2013)

He's only got a budget of 12k ,try the Jetta 2.0l diesel 140 bhp mahoosive boot ,bigger than the Passat, ha d my Jetta nearly 6 years now and its never gave me one bit of bother.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2013)

Five&One said:



			Qashqai looks decent from the outside but that's where it ends. It's a dreadful car to drive.
		
Click to expand...

You surprise me. I sell them and have always considered them to be comfortable, economical and a pleasure to drive. Have sold loads and most owners would recommend them. I would certainly buy one myself if I needed a family car, especially the Diesel version.
I agree they won't set the world alight in the performance stakes, but sometimes it's not all about that.
Which model do you have?


----------



## Fader (Jun 4, 2013)

brendy said:



			Skoda Octavia VRS PDTDI, facelift came in 2007/08 and has a cavernous boot,, comfort, toys, good performance and economy..
I talked a fellow golfer into a 140bhp Octavia last month (having had one myself for 2 years) after his passat had come to the end of its lease via the co. he tried the hyundai tourer (i30?), insignia and a few others, hadnt even thought about the Skoda, needless to say he went ahead and ordered a new one and loves it albeit it isnt just as sharp as the 170bhp VRS version (mentioned above)
		
Click to expand...

Massive +1 for the Skoda VRS. 

I had one up until last December when some drunken chav on a mobile stoved into it and wrote it off. Absolutely fantastic car with plenty of poke to have fun with when alone, then for family time the space is immense you could practically live in the boot they are so big you'd be able to get wee ones pram and the electric trolley in at the same time.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 4, 2013)

isn't the Quashqai top in the disability benefit cars list?



Have I mentioned the Audi A6 S-Line Le Mans:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 4, 2013)

have you considered an Audi? wouldn't know which model though...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 4, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Each to their own, but easily one of the best looking saloons on the current market.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree, its lovely, hard to say about a Mondeo but clearly I am a big fan. I went to specsavers last month and am going again at lunchtime today....


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 4, 2013)

The Audi A5 comes into your budget also.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 4, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			The Audi A5 comes into your budget also.
		
Click to expand...

He wanted a 4 door saloon, i know the A5 does have a sportback or whatever silly name they gave it, but no point IMHO, may as well buy an A4 or A6..


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah...in that case..a Merc CLS


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			He wanted a 4 door saloon, i know the A5 does have a sportback or whatever silly name they gave it, but no point IMHO, may as well buy an A4 or A6..
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the Audi A5 Sportback looks stupid, the coupe is by far the better of the 2. I agree that the A4 or A6 is the best option but not sure what he would get with 10-12K.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I agree, the Audi A5 Sportback looks stupid, the coupe is by far the better of the 2. I agree that the A4 or A6 is the best option but *not sure what he would get with 10-12K*.
		
Click to expand...

Not a lot, and ridiculously high mileage too.

I bought my Mondeo 2 years ago for 12k. It had 20,000 on the clock And came with rear parking sensors, titanium â€œsports packâ€ (18 inch, mid-profile alloys, rear spoiler, stiffer ride), 6 disc sony DAB stereo, cruise control, electric wing mirrors with auto-fold when locking and â€œpuddleâ€ lights when you unlock, dual climate control, rear view mirror that auto adjusts for headlight glare, Ford convers+ dashboard control system, steering wheel controls, leather steering wheel and cool â€œmoodâ€ lighting and footwell lighting. Oh and Fordâ€™s Heated windscreen which is an absolute godsend in the winter! Oh and they come with indicators as standard, unlike some of the BMW's and Audi's around  

Not bad for 12k Iâ€™d say. Probably the only thing it doesnâ€™t have is electric seats or heated seats, but to be perfectly honest, these arenâ€™t things that I can say I miss. Oh and iPod integration, but that is easily fixable if I wanted it (and it does have an AUX IN) but I donâ€™t spend enough time in the car to warrant it â€“ But a lot of the newer ones come with this as standard now anyway, so you may find one with it included.

I honestly cannot say enough good things about it and once this one has served itâ€™s time, Iâ€™ll probably buy another unless I win the lottery and can buy what I want and even then I'd probably have top spec Mondeo as my every day car. 

Yes itâ€™s a Ford, but they really donâ€™t deserve to still have the stigma that they had years ago.


----------



## Five&One (Jun 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			You surprise me. I sell them and have always considered them to be comfortable, economical and a pleasure to drive. Have sold loads and most owners would recommend them. I would certainly buy one myself if I needed a family car, especially the Diesel version.
I agree they won't set the world alight in the performance stakes, but sometimes it's not all about that.
Which model do you have?
		
Click to expand...

1.6 n-tec. Had a Hyundai IX35 before that and its a far superior car IMO. Possibly good with a bigger engine I suppose because they do look the part. I just don't feel anything when I drive it.


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Been kinda busy last couple of days so not checked in, very happy to see all the recommendations and I do now have some others to look at especially the audi's, thank you gents.
I only want to spend Â£12k cash max as have no intention of financing a car even on the buy it now end of lease as only cover 6000 miles a year so not worth it, I just need something to compliment the wife's car and a large boot is essential 

By the way, in my mind I am a race driver and at 630am on a Sunday morning the M6 junction 6 to 7 is my race track, gets the adrenalin pumping for a game of golf!


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 6, 2013)

As you doing low miles and are a race driver...May I suggest the BMW M5

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...radius/1500/page/1/postcode/cb236bu?logcode=p


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2013)

Five&One said:



			1.6 n-tec. Had a Hyundai IX35 before that and its a far superior car IMO. Possibly good with a bigger engine I suppose because they do look the part. I just don't feel anything when I drive it.
		
Click to expand...

Go drive the new 1.6 Diesel engined Qashqai. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. 
The 1.6 petrol version wouldn't pull granny off the pot


----------



## mikee247 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ive been a petrol head for years and now I have a biggish family have had to be "careful" on what I buy!  However with your budget and if you want something different and rare but relish decent power, performance and exclusivity then have a look at some of the  fast Audi's. I have had 2 RS4's and more recently a RS6 Plus all Avants and you wont find a more rewarding all round practical performance car. For that money you can find the now v rare older RS4 (b5) and RS 6's (c5) reasonably ok. These or even some of the new S4's Avant should fall into your budget and can be found as well.  Yes you wont get tons of MPG but hey life's to short to worry about all that!!:thup: Golf clubs, in kids in and once you start one of these baby's up in the morning a massive smile will appear on your face and the neighbours curtains will be twitching!!!   However Im now driving a RR Sport  TDV8 (and an Smax with tons of space) and I have to say its bloody exceptional on and off road!


----------



## Five&One (Jun 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Go drive the new 1.6 Diesel engined Qashqai. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. 
The 1.6 petrol version wouldn't pull granny off the pot
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't pull a soldier off your sister as they say in these parts.

Anyway, binned the 1.6 n-tec Qashqai (12 plate) this week and replaced it with a 60 plate Mondeo 1.8 TDCI sport AND a nice nearly new wee Fiat 500 (62 plate) for HID. Extra Â£75 a month but just couldn't get on with the Qashqai and it had to go.

One of those Audi things sound like the gig for me though. Lol.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jun 9, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			isn't the Quashqai top in the disability benefit cars list?



Have I mentioned the Audi A6 S-Line Le Mans:thup:
		
Click to expand...

funnily enough, yes it is. I run a Mobility adaptations business and get to drive every car on the market at some point. The best SUV for the money is the Hyundai IX35 closely followed by the latest ford Kuga.

I wouldnt touch a QashQai as even Nissan Workshop fitters say they are pants. And the +2's (7seater) are useless as others have said you couldn't pull a hooker in one.

I bought the wife a petrol Cmax Titanium because she does low mileage and when I worked the figures out I saved money over 3 years by doing so. Plenty of space in the back for all of the gear :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 9, 2013)

Not a Vauxhall man myself but the lad has fetched home an Insignia SRi this weekend... Looks stunning on the driveway in bright red with 20" alloys... He collected it from Manchester and drove it back yesterday stopping off at Oulton Park... Says it drives as well as any of the German 'premium' brands.. Don't know about the economies but I reckon it would easily meet the 'practicality' needs for a family man...

Just need to get your head around 'the badge'...


----------



## MarkA (Jun 10, 2013)

The OPs budget for a car is Â£12k - so all these new Fords and Vauxhalls are off limits - though only for 12 months until the cataclysmic depreciation kicks in. And as for all these people rubbishing Audis and BMWs have you actually driven one or spent some time with one? If you have you'll realise that Ford and Vauxhall will always be a distant second in terms of quality.Compare them all at 3 years old - the Ford and Vauhall will feel,drive and look sloppy. There is a reason why Audis and BMWs are more expensive and don't lose half their value in 12 months - they are quality with quality components, quality interiors and put together properly.


----------



## Hooper (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a 2.0 Diesel Mondeo Titanium X. I have never been a ford fan as I have always had German cars, VWs mainly but a mate told me to look at the Mondeo when I was looking at getting a 5 series. I got a 2 1/2 year old model for 9K with 33, 000 miles. The car is in beautiful condition and has every toy under he sun on it and the boot is massive. I do think the 5 series is a better car but for the money the ford wins. Go test drive one even if it's just to rule it out but I am sure you will be impressed.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 10, 2013)

i know i am taking it slightly off topic, but i mentioned on page 1 my next car will be a 5 series estate.. well the mrs threw a spanner in the works over the weekend! she said if i buy her a mini countryman (the new big mini thing) i can have "whatever" i want and it doesnt have to fit all the kids in!!! BOOM! 335i convertible here i come!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 10, 2013)

Rooter said:



			if you can not get a decent enough spec on the above for a the price, buy a 530D and get the ignition remapped for circa Â£500 and you will have the same performance figures too..
		
Click to expand...

Seconded - BMW Diesels are great - but they are rubbish compared to a remapped one - my 325D now has 290bhp from 220bhp before the map - the guy that followed had a 335D and that was 302bhp standard (350+ mapped) - so both cars were chucking out more than claimed to begin with, but they are so much more driveable afterwards and economy is also improved. If you buy a turbocharged petrol or diesel, the best option is the remap!! DMS in Southampton are great but pricey and many others are also very good


----------



## Rooter (Jun 10, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Seconded - BMW Diesels are great - but they are rubbish compared to a remapped one - my 325D now has 290bhp from 220bhp before the map - the guy that followed had a 335D and that was 302bhp standard (350+ mapped) - so both cars were chucking out more than claimed to begin with, but they are so much more driveable afterwards and economy is also improved. If you buy a turbocharged petrol or diesel, the best option is the remap!! DMS in Southampton are great but pricey and many others are also very good
		
Click to expand...

Yeh i had a 330D before, mapped to not far off 335d spec by e-maps, the biggest benefit was the torque low down, pulled like a train! was a proper quick car, even being a family saloon! i even took it on a trackday and got held up by a supercharged M3 running 600BHP (ok the guy couldn't drive for toffee!) but still! 

If you are bored, i found the video! watch it without sound, i had the aircon on full blast as it was roasting and it was noisy!

[video=youtube;VezwT2xFbDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VezwT2xFbDA&list=FLpHDdJ0Y0jU1HB6F-njlEAg[/video]


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a 1 series, and a two year old toddler, and he fits in just fine

2.0 diesel handles like its on rails, well built and most importantly Rear Wheel Drive


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jun 10, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Yeh i had a 330D before, mapped to not far off 335d spec by e-maps, the biggest benefit was the torque low down, pulled like a train! was a proper quick car, even being a family saloon! i even took it on a trackday and got held up by a supercharged M3 running 600BHP (ok the guy couldn't drive for toffee!) but still! 

If you are bored, i found the video! watch it without sound, i had the aircon on full blast as it was roasting and it was noisy!

[video=youtube;VezwT2xFbDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VezwT2xFbDA&list=FLpHDdJ0Y0jU1HB6F-njlEAg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Dam right the guy couldn't drive, the two of you got dropped by a Citroen Saxo, mk2 vx Astra and a Ford Focus Rs1

German engineering pffft:whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 11, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Dam right the guy couldn't drive, the two of you got dropped by a Citroen Saxo, mk2 vx Astra and a Ford Focus Rs1

German engineering pffft:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

LOL knew i was asking for it... the Mk2 astra blew up, but it was running a turbo charged red top, the saxo no idea, but it was a specific trackday car with roll cage etc. My car still had my kids car seats in the back!


----------



## Five&One (Jun 12, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			funnily enough, yes it is. I run a Mobility adaptations business and get to drive every car on the market at some point. The best SUV for the money is the Hyundai IX35 closely followed by the latest ford Kuga.

I wouldnt touch a QashQai as even Nissan Workshop fitters say they are pants. And the +2's (7seater) are useless as others have said you couldn't pull a hooker in one.

I bought the wife a petrol Cmax Titanium because she does low mileage and when I worked the figures out I saved money over 3 years by doing so. Plenty of space in the back for all of the gear :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The Hyundai IX35 is a brilliant car throughout the range. The only thing that lets it down is the fuel filters in the diesel versions which have a nasty habit of emulsifying the fuel on really cold winter days. Ours did it twice, Hyundai denied the problem was theirs despite having bays full of IX35's with the same problem every time it dipped below minus 3 or 4. It had to go after the second time when it stopped  dead on the by pass and a lorry nearly cleared it out.

Kuga is a tad over priced IMO but a perfectly good alternative to the IX35

Petrol version of the IX35 ? No hesitation in recommending them.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jun 12, 2013)

Five&One said:



			The Hyundai IX35 is a brilliant car throughout the range. The only thing that lets it down is the fuel filters in the diesel versions which have a nasty habit of emulsifying the fuel on really cold winter days. Ours did it twice, Hyundai denied the problem was theirs despite having bays full of IX35's with the same problem every time it dipped below minus 3 or 4. It had to go after the second time when it stopped  dead on the by pass and a lorry nearly cleared it out.

Kuga is a tad over priced IMO but a perfectly good alternative to the IX35

Petrol version of the IX35 ? No hesitation in recommending them.
		
Click to expand...

then loose the spare wheel and replace with and LPG system :thup:


----------

